# Kennel Club Health Tests



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all,
Can anyone give advice re the KC's website regarding health tests? have put a deposit down on a puppy and though I asked the breeder a few weeks ago re checks done on the parents I've not seen any paperwork.
She's told me Mini poodle dad has had appropriate eye test and I can see the paperwork when I collect the puppy but I can't find him listed on the KC's website when I punch in his name?
Not sure that Mum (show cocker?) has had any tests at all - should I be worried? She's also not showing on the KC website. Ta muchly


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi 
are u looking up the kennel club name or the pet name ? 
I would ring them back and ask for the info 

really u need 1 or both really to be checked just to be safe 

marzy xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not sure about the kennel club website ? But you should be asking what tests he's had done regarding the eyetest as there are two but you need to make sure he has had the optigen PRA eye test as this will mean he can not pass the disease onto any pups .

The other eyetest (sorry cant remember name ) is just a yearly test to see if the poodle has any eye condtions so its not testing his DNA so he could be a carrier and pass the disease onto any pups he has.

So long as one of the parents has had the PRA test their pups will be fine so long as you dont intend to breed from them ,if this was the case you would have to have your puppy tested for PRA also.

Hope this helps ,im no expert and im sure there are others on here who know more about this then me but this was the information i found out when i was looking.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The stud should be eye tested for PRA which is a DNA test. This is not always recorded on the KC site but BVA eye tests are. The BVA is a visual examination by a vet to check for any developing eye conditions. The breeder will get a certificate for both tests with the results. Ideally the bitch should be tested aswell but breeders mainly test the poodle stud.

Please see here for more information on the types of tests that should be carried out on both breeds. In reality the minimum testing that gets done is PRA and BVA tests which is a shame.

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_finding_a_breeder_health_tests.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

The KC name is not always the same as the 'pet' name, I know someone with a King Charles whos KC name is huge! And they just call him Bobby.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Green Fairy ... I think our friends have covered it above, but if you need any further help me check out My Dogs Life under Cockapoo and Health  lots of info on health testing and the tests available in the UK. 

If in any doubt just ask your breeder, they will be happy to answer any questions regarding health testing, your breeder will settle your mind and it will save you lots of searching too .. and I am sure they will be happy to ease your mind on this ... All you need to know is what type of health tests have been carried on on each parent


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

marzy said:


> hi
> are u looking up the kennel club name or the pet name ?
> I would ring them back and ask for the info
> 
> ...


They appear to be the kennel club names rather than 'pet' names. Once the name's on the register do they stay there for good or does a breeder have to renew every year? I don't really understand how it all works
Have also read KC is not very good at keeping it all up to date?
Perhaps I'll call them to see...............


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im not sure about the kennel club website ? But you should be asking what tests he's had done regarding the eyetest as there are two but you need to make sure he has had the optigen PRA eye test as this will mean he can not pass the disease onto any pups .
> 
> The other eyetest (sorry cant remember name ) is just a yearly test to see if the poodle has any eye condtions so its not testing his DNA so he could be a carrier and pass the disease onto any pups he has.
> 
> So long as one of the parents has had the PRA test their pups will be fine so long as you dont intend to breed from them ,if this was the case you would have to have your puppy tested for PRA also.


Hi Donna,
I won't be breeding from him. She says he's had the PRA test and is clear. I'm just not sure what the 'paperwork' should look like as I've never seen anything like it before.
I'm probably worrying too much, she's been in showing/breeding for years and is council reg.etc etc.
Pup has had first vac and vet check this week. Thanks


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Jojo,
I have rung her and she says Dad is PRA clear and she will show me the certificate. Mum hasn't been tested but is KC registered. 
I've been given long kennel club names for both but can't find them on the website at all.
I'm 99% sure all is ok as she's been breeding/showing for so long and I've checked this out etc.
I wonder how many breeders realise how nervy they make some puppy buyers simply by not having all paperwork readily available for checking!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I previously read on here that the KC website can be a bit temperamental and
you sometimes have to put the dogs name in a few times for it to appear..

Just a thought..


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a happy bunny!!! :jumping: Gave up using the KC website so I called them. They've confirmed both parents registered with them and Dad has had his clear eye test. Yay!
So one more stair gate to buy, tie-up all the cables and I'm ready for the stork on Sunday!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there

Our new puppy's father, a miniature poodle, had the PRA test done by Laboklin. He had had a BVA test done annually but the PRA test was only done very recently and thank goodness it came back clear as Mum had only had 1 parent tested, so could still be a carrier. This is now an approved PRA DNA testing company fully endorsed by the Kennel Club, along with Optigen and Genetic Technologies Ltd, so you will need to make sure the test was done by one of these companies. I had the same problem as you and had to push for the papers, which I have only just received 2 weeks after getting our puppy. If I were to do it again, I would not purchase the puppy until I saw these papers. It seems a shame that there is not a legal requirement for breeders to have these tests carried out before breeding and there for potential buyers to see when they come to view the puppies.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done!!! It feels wonderful when you get the 'all clear'!!


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Our new puppy's father, a miniature poodle, had the PRA test done by Laboklin. He had had a BVA test done annually but the PRA test was only done very recently and thank goodness it came back clear as Mum had only had 1 parent tested, so could still be a carrier. This is now an approved PRA DNA testing company fully endorsed by the Kennel Club, along with Optigen and Genetic Technologies Ltd, so you will need to make sure the test was done by one of these companies. I had the same problem as you and had to push for the papers, which I have only just received 2 weeks after getting our puppy. If I were to do it again, I would not purchase the puppy until I saw these papers. It seems a shame that there is not a legal requirement for breeders to have these tests carried out before breeding and there for potential buyers to see when they come to view the puppies.


Oooh, now I'm worried again. She's only had Dad tested (last year) and I don't know who did the test. The bitch hasn't been tested at all. Is that a problem? I thought I read somewhere that so long as one parent was tested all was ok. Why is it all so complicated (and I don't think I'm that thick!). I do wish breeders would have all this info at their fingertips rather than being a bit vague and promising paperwork 'later'.


----------

